# Weight pulling? South Florida? Questions..



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

Ok, so here's the deal. Buddy is a boxer/pit mix. I believe him to have fabulous work ethic, but I haven't truly been able to put him to the test in weight pulling. He has great will to please! Big time..

So I want to get him into weight pulling, but have NO idea where to begin. I mean, obviously buying a WP harness and getting him started slowly is key, but where do I go to do events and whatnot? Do they allow mix breed dogs in these type of events? Are they able to be neutered? I've never done any such thing, so I am COMPLETELY new to this. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Oh, by the way. I live in south Florida, West Palm Beach to be exact. Are there any events around here that anyone knows of?

Thanks guys!
Adrian


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

AdrianVall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok, so here's the deal. Buddy is a boxer/pit mix. I believe him to have fabulous work ethic, but I haven't truly been able to put him to the test in weight pulling. He has great will to please! Big time..
> 
> ...


Hi Adrian

UKC does allow mix breeds to pull. Click on the link I have provided UKC Limited Privilege Registration

You need to fill out the paperwork and get your registration number. 
Then you will be able to do UKC WP events.

Finding events in Florida Event Page You can either look up by month or state.

Let us know if you need more info


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

I met some people a couple of weeks ago from Mid FL APBT. They are around the Tampa area but the do have monthly "fun" shows with pulls. You might want to check them out


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

my mom and dad have a house in palm beach so thats close to you i can ask them there freind has some pits im sure hed be able to help


p.s. if you already havent you HAVE to go to john g's near the board walk its amazing!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Hi Adrian
> 
> UKC does allow mix breeds to pull. Click on the link I have provided UKC Limited Privilege Registration
> 
> ...


That is some AAAAAAAWESEOME information!! Thanks so much man! That really helped me out big time. I'm going to have to look into it more. Thanks again!



jennjenn5282 said:


> I met some people a couple of weeks ago from Mid FL APBT. They are around the Tampa area but the do have monthly "fun" shows with pulls. You might want to check them out


Hmm.. I'll try and look into it. That's a bit far from me, but I wouldn't mind making the drive every so often.



aarondaync said:


> my mom and dad have a house in palm beach so thats close to you i can ask them there freind has some pits im sure hed be able to help
> 
> p.s. if you already havent you HAVE to go to john g's near the board walk its amazing!


Awesome! I'd GREATLY appreciate that. That would be extremely helpful.

Oh, and John g's ROCKS. There breakfast is the tits!   I've been there a couple times. I love where I live. I'm literally 5 minutes from that place.


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Awesome! I'd GREATLY appreciate that. That would be extremely helpful.
> 
> Oh, and John g's ROCKS. There breakfast is the tits!   I've been there a couple times. I love where I live. I'm literally 5 minutes from that place.


omg you know that huge white building right next to it.. the condose on the other side of the grass thats where my grand parents live! my mom and dad live like 10 minutes from there if you go on that road that follows the beach and you have the beach on one side and them big ol houses on the other side (real curvey road)they live right there i cant remember the name of there road for the life of me ill call em later and ask im sure you know right where they are.. i go out there like once a year around spring break well have to meet up!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

aarondaync said:


> omg you know that huge white building right next to it.. the condose on the other side of the grass thats where my grand parents live! my mom and dad live like 10 minutes from there if you go on that road that follows the beach and you have the beach on one side and them big ol houses on the other side (real curvey road)they live right there i cant remember the name of there road for the life of me ill call em later and ask im sure you know right where they are.. i go out there like once a year around spring break well have to meet up!


Hahaha, that's to funny. What a small world! So wait, they live in this paradise area, why don't you?!!?!?  Seriously though, I love living here. Yeah, it gets hot as balls during the summer, but man its so worth it during the cooler months. 

Thanks for the help too! I'd greatly appreciate it if you talked to your parents. That would be awesome.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

UKC allows mixed breeds as long as they are spayed/neutered and registered with the Limited Privilege program. The IWPA (International Weight Pull Assn) and APA (American Pulling Alliance) are two of the all-breed weight pull orgs that allow any healthy dog to pull, neutered or not. You can Google them up and find club and event listing on their websites. Good luck. Weight pull is awesome.


----------



## Arsenal (Apr 13, 2011)

I am starting a weight pull club in south florida. contact me for more info. Charlie 772 485 0899


----------

